
Vnc.js: how to build a JavaScript VNC Client - LiveTheDream
http://engineering.linkedin.com/javascript/vncjs-how-build-javascript-vnc-client-24-hour-hackday
======
misterbwong
I usually shrug off these JS demos but this is just getting ridiculous. The
amount of _stuff_ that people are creating with JS these days is amazing.
Atwood's Law indeed.

~~~
dspillett
I've seen a couple of JS VNC clients that use a canvas tag for the drawing
surface before now, though they used some other language from the translation
layer between the browser based client and the real server (this uses node to
do that job, so still uses an extra layer but isn't using two completely
different languages).

I've considered writing one that would operate on broken old browsers with no
canvas support (in case I'm ever stuck with just IE6/7/8 in a place where I
need to remote control one of my machines) which would take some extra work to
be even moderately efficient, the server half having to translate changes into
images to be delivered and positioned by the client half, and the client half
dropping blocks as they become irrelevant (as their entire area has been
replaced by later updates).

JS as a language is perfectly complete in terms of being capable of all this.
The missing parts are not in the langauge but the supporting libraries (i.e.
you can't just open a TCP connection client-side).

------
pspeter3
The fact that they developed this in 24 hours is ridiculous. I sat next to
them when they did it and it was pretty incredible to see in action.

~~~
bciocc
Yeah, this guy is insane.

~~~
pspeter3
It was actually a team of 4 people. Avik Das who is mentioned only briefly at
the bottom of the article was crucial in finishing the project.

------
lrizzo
cool project. are you aware (or have considered) of similar projects for the
RDP (rdesktop) protocol ?

~~~
switch007
Guacamole (<http://guac-dev.org>) has a ticket to implement RDP support, IIRC.

------
marquis
This may then mean that a matching Javascript VNC server is not far away? I've
been looking into non-flash Desktop sharing options and found this recently
which is a peer-to-peer screensharing service over WebSockets:
[https://labs.ericsson.com/developer-community/blog/screen-
sh...](https://labs.ericsson.com/developer-community/blog/screen-sharing)

------
shaggy
This is one of the first apps I've seen using all these "hot" frameworks that
would be worth something to a broad IT audience. Very cool.

------
pc0
Hasn't this already been done: <https://github.com/kanaka/noVNC>

------
thetrendycyborg
Atwood's Law marches on.

------
rebelde
I need me an intern like that. Nice work!

